# 1959 Schwinn Tank Bike - WOW



## invesions (Jan 3, 2014)

Happy New Year!  I came across this Schwinn yesterday and had to get it :thumbsup: Anyway, I think it is a 1959 Schwinn Hornet, noted by the serial # H916355. The bike appears to be pretty original, but I'm certainly not an expert when it comes to this era or type of bike. Can anyone give me some insight to if this bike is indeed original and if not what is missing / incorrect?  Also, I think it is missing a headlight, so if anyone has one I'd be interested in buying. 

 The bike has 26x1 3/4 Westwind tires with the S-7 wheels, S bolts, Schwinn grips, etc... Everything is in unbelievable great condition for the age. 

 P.S. Any idea to the value of this bike? I plan to keep it for now, but always curious. Thanks!


----------



## tailhole (Jan 3, 2014)

*Pret-tay*

Pret-tay, Pret-tay, Pret-tay, Pret-tay,     Pret-tay nice.


----------



## island schwinn (Jan 3, 2014)

looks very clean.nice snag.if it is a 59,it would need the cev italian headlight which are pretty hard to come by.i don't have a picture handy,but can get one in a couple days.


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 3, 2014)

*nice find!*

If that paint is original, it doesn't get much better than that! And black too. You'll get a lot of different opinions on value, I know if it was mine I wouldn't let it go for less than 500.


----------



## invesions (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks everyone!  Also, I'll keep my eye out for the cev italian headlight... If anyone has one please message me.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 4, 2014)

*59 hornet*



island schwinn said:


> looks very clean.nice snag.if it is a 59,it would need the cev italian headlight which are pretty hard to come by.i don't have a picture handy,but can get one in a couple days.




Very nice. Good luck on finding the cev light, I've bid on a couple but they useally go for good money when you can find them.still looking for one for my 59 jaguar mark Iv.


----------



## jd56 (Jan 4, 2014)

*cev italian headlight?*

Anyone have a picture of the cev italian headlight?

Is this it?


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 4, 2014)

*yep,thats the one*

they also call this the black switch light.lens marked cev italty.they also offered a genarator version but the battery light is what schwinn used on models such as jaguar,corvette,fair lady ,hornet,tiger,etc for 1959.


----------



## cyberpaull (Jan 4, 2014)

*Get in line.*



jd56 said:


> Anyone have a picture of the cev italian headlight?
> 
> Is this it?




Get in line buddy. Lots of missing headlights out there. That's why I don't even consider a Jag or vette purchase without the light and S-7 Wheels. Without those its a parts bike.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jan 4, 2014)

Looks original to me except for probably the seat.  It appears to have it's original rear reflector which was 59 only.  The bolts like the seat clamp bolt should be AS not just S which came later.

http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1951_1960/1959_07.html


----------



## greenephantom (Jan 4, 2014)

Very nice score. '59 was sort of an odd-ball year for the Hornet, equipment-wise, but aside from the light you're there. The CEV light looks like pretty much all the other ball lights of the era, except that it has the small CEV logo on the plastic lens. Two different versions produced, one with a top switch that slides forward and back and one with a top switch that turns side to side. Best of luck with the hunt, they are out there.
Cheers, Geoff


----------

